# Incredibly late but Baby Maci is here and healthy!



## mamawolf

My baby girl was born on September 5th (her older brother’s birthday no less) at a healthy 8 lbs 11oz. This was by far my most difficult delivery of the three. But now I have my precious girl and my family is complete! My husband and I both have a feeling of completeness we didn’t have before. I’m so happy she’s here! Now time to lose about 40-50 lbs!


----------



## Bevziibubble

Congratulations! She's beautiful :)


----------



## Jft1

She's absolutely perfect. Congratulations <3


----------



## smileyfaces

Congratulations!


----------



## Suggerhoney

Congratulations hon. Alot smaller than predicted to. My suspected giant baby was born last monday 23rd sep and was only 7lbs 10oz now 7lbs. Just goes to prove those scans are definitely not accurate. .


----------



## HLx

Congratulations! Shes beautiful:)<3


----------



## mamawolf

Thank you everyone!


----------



## BSelck24

So beautiful! Congrats!


----------

